# 98 Altima Serpentine Belt won't turn



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

My daughter was driving her 98 Altima and it died. When we got there we found that the engine would crank, but the serpentine belt didn't turn. I could see the crankshaft pulley turning, but it turned in a jerking motion, not the smooth turn I'd expect from the engine turning over (thought the engine was definitely turning). Like maybe the starter clutch is slipping some because the crank is in a bind by the serpentine belt? Anyway, the crank would continue to turn, but the belt didn't. We tried this several times. Then, all the sudden, everything's turning, and it starts, but within a few seconds sparks flew from the alternator. But then it all acted good, and we made it home.

What can cause the serpentine belt to freeze up, but the cranks still trying to turn it (in a jerky motion, like the belt is holding it, but it turns some). Then it starts, but sparks fly from the alternator?


----------



## agraz21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hahah holy shit. Sounds like something on your serpentine belt set up, so your ac compressor, alternator, water pump maybe seized up. By the sounds of it perhaps your alternator bushing got a lil fried holding the alt pulley still preventing the belt from turning? I have seen this plenty of times usually when the ac comp goes bad tho. check the compressor and have someone run an alternator test to make sure its not toasted


----------



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

*Serpentine Belt Won't Turn on 98 Altima*

Yeah, I planned to take the Alternator off and check it when I get back home this weekend. The A/C on this model doesn't run off the Serpentine belt, but runs on it's own separate belt (wierd, I know), and it's fine. The wierd thing is that it just started turning again on it's own.

And it seemed wierd that the crank pully turned in a jerky motion. Do you think the belt binding on it would cause the starter clutch to slip and cause that halting start stop type movement of the crank? I first thought the crank was bad, but it's running so that can't be it.


----------



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. It was the alternator bearing, which makes sense since something siezed AND the alternator shot off sparks after it started turning! 

Now I have an electrical problem to trace. Evidently when the alternator shot sparks, it took out a fuse or fusible link or something. Dash lights, indicators, and radiator fans are all dead. If it's not one thing it's another!

Steve


----------

